# An observation about the motels Dean & Sam stay at in Supernatural ...



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

They seem to all be about the same construction, with that half wall by the door and 70s decor. Lazy set construction or is there a specific reason why they characters are staying in rooms that look like this?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

They're inexpensive and the staff is less likely to ask questions.


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

They all have the same basic layout but for the most part drastically different decoration. Some of the rooms are really creative.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's probably mostly the same room, redone for each episode...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if this keeps the expenses down and the show on, i'm glad they do it


----------



## The_Geyser (Aug 18, 2005)

I was thinking how you never see them at a Holiday Inn Express or something like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The_Geyser said:


> I was thinking how you never see them at a Holiday Inn Express or something like that.


They probably should--that way, they wouldn't even have to re-dress the set from week to week!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bad enuf we had Degree in Eureka,,,i dont think we need HIexpress in supernatural...

your hotel from hell...great slogan


----------

